# Fishing across the pond!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If you are interested in listening to the UNJ podcast this week then I'm on it again. Yes I know that puts a downer on the show but there you go!

www.upnorthjournal.com episode 212.

If you have an ipod/iphone you can download it from itunes if you don't have one but do have an mp3 player then you can download itunes here http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/ search for up north journal and then transfer it through windows media player to your mp3 player.

If I can be of anymore help I'll try.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've just listened to the show and because of some news that came up about the baiting of deer in Michigan our chat has been moved to next weeks show. But as always its a good show and worth having a listen to, have it on in the back ground while your on PT!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool. Glad I didn't miss it. Look forward to listening Matt !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I look forward to it Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope its worth the wait Don!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's my little local river. I might have a look tomorrow and see if the chub will come to some surface baits.

































I had a walk along there this afternoon, saw a few chub, 3 or 4 pike and some shoal fish.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The podcast is ready if you want to download it!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great !! Will do Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Did anyone listen to the show?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Now that I switched my browser to firefox, I can't get the Itunes or podcasts to work on my Ipod. Still trying to figure it out. I really look forward to hearing it Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Have you tried Google Chrome Tom?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No I haven't. I'll check it out.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its what I use and I really like it.


----------

